

The exceedingly rare Unicorn VC - xfax
http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/trends/billion-dollar-exit-venture-capital

======
asanwal
xfax - thanks for submitting. I'm one of the co-founders of CB Insights. Would
love to chat. My email is in my profile.

